# DONGGUAN | Dongguan Times Financial Center | 294m | 965ft | 68 fl | 199m | 653ft | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

【建设纪实】东莞时代金融中心(厚街IFC)|68层|294米|199米|在建 - 东莞 - 高楼迷摩天族


【建设纪实】东莞时代金融中心(厚街IFC)|68层|294米|199米|在建 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc









厚街将添一新地标！比东莞台商大厦还高！2022年建成！_国际金融中心


厚街国际金融中心与万达广场相邻，紧靠地铁2号线寮厦站，将与希尔顿酒店、汇景城、厚街国际大酒店、喜来登酒店等高层建筑构成新的建筑五线谱，形成新的商务休闲、服务共享中心，在功能和业态上与现有周边项目形成补充…




www.sohu.com






http://www.szycgj.cn/h-pd-130.html#_pp=0_319_2_-1



U/C according to Gaoloumi

Located in Houjie, Dongguan
Architect: Shenzhen Yichuang International Design Co., Ltd
Developer: Dongguan Houshi Real Estate Investment Co., Ltd
Location coordinates: 22°56'36.23"N 113°40'0.50"E


















18/11/22 by iwll


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

That proposal has 300m according to the architect web 


http://www.szycgj.cn/h-pd-130.html#_pp=0_319_2_-1



Let's see if it's the final proposal


----------

